# New 98 Altima ECU



## curve457 (May 3, 2004)

i am trying to find an ecu for an altima at my shop. i been searching junkyards and for some reason i cant find the exact one. i got two from a junkyard and they were both the wrong ones. i think this the model number.

ja18m72z71-8xz0 top5zelhk

hope there is someone that can help me?


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

curve457 said:


> i am trying to find an ecu for an altima at my shop. i been searching junkyards and for some reason i cant find the exact one. i got two from a junkyard and they were both the wrong ones. i think this the model number.
> 
> ja18m72z71-8xz0 top5zelhk
> 
> hope there is someone that can help me?


I have a 5ze1wk ja18q31 ze3 0417 Impretty sure its from a 01.


----------

